# Contest for all!!!



## FRIGHTGUY

Hello all!

I posted this in the links section but maybe that was the wrong area so sorry for the re-post but you heard it right I am running a FREE CONTEST!

I'm giving away a free 11x17 Canvas Zombie Attack poster created by yours truly and a copy of " A Very Zombie Christmas Vol.1"

Its simple, just go to my blog and read the latest post " Zombie Terrors!!! & Zombie Santa Contest."

Answer the question I pose to you in the end of the post directly in the comments section and ta-da! Your entered! There is no right or wrong answer, just be creative and have a chance to win two cool Zombie Items! Even if you don't win but you do sign up to follow the blog I'll send you a Zombie Attack Magnet just for stopping by to check out the blog!

I'll pick a winner on Christmas Day and the post for that day will highlight the winner and their answer to the question.

I hope you all have fun with this and I look forward to reading all the answers. Again, take your time and have fun with it! If you have any questions please post them here and I will do my best to answer!

Check out the contest now at http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

OK just left some answers and I also now follow your blog. Thanks for the contest....fun


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Thanks Steve! Looking forward to picking a winner, you got some funny ones there! Check back on Christmas Day for the winner.


----------



## Joiseygal

I just subscribed to your blog. I will enter the contest later when I have some coffee in me.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Thanks Joiseygal! Can't wait to see what you come up with for the contest and thanks for following the blog! I hope to keep it interesting for everyone.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Very cool blog! A great read. Good luck to everyone who entered!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Thanks for entering good Dr! I love your post and really appreciate you checking out the blog. Be sure to sign up to follow too because I will be mailing out some free zombie swag to all who sign up! Also updated pictures of the prizes are now on the blog http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Hello all!

Just a quick update that there are only a few more days to enter the contest. The contest ends 12 am on the 24th so please come on over to http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/ and find the contest post and enter your answers for a chance to win some cool Zombie swag! Also don't forget to sign up to follow the blog because if you do we will be mailing out some cool swag as well. The winner will be announced on Christmas day in our blog post for that day.

So.."What Would A ZOmbie Santa Give As A Present?" I'd love to hear your answers!!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Getting down to the nitty gritty! Everyone has until 12 midnight to enter the "What Would Zombie Santa give as a Present" contest. So go on over to the Grimlock Manor Blog http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/ find the post for the contest (should be the 6th one from the top of the page) and give us your best answer! There are some pretty good ones up there already!

I'll be announcing the winner tomorrow morning in my Christmas Day post and mailing out all the Free Zombie Swag shortly after so have fun with it and a Merry Merry to one and all!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Congrats to Allen H For winning the contest! The Christmas Day post features his winning answer which is an awesome rendition of Twas A Night Before Christmas. We will be sending Allen H his super cool Zombie Poster and Vol 1 of A Very Zombie Christmas shortly. Everyone else who entered or signed up to follow the blog this month will also be sent out some cool swag in the mail so be on the look out!

Great job by everyone who entered and thank you so much for taking the time to stop by the Grimlock Manor Blog and participate in our first ever contest. We hope to have more contests in the future and we will strive to continue to bring you some cool Halloween and Horror related news and also updates on our Haunt Grimlock Manor!

Scary Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Allen H!


----------



## Allen H

Wow, Merry christmas to me! lots of great entries Im pretty shocked. Horaay zombie stuff.
Thanks and Happy holidays!


----------



## fick209

Congrats Allen! Very cool rendition of Twas A Night Before!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Allen!


----------

